# Pressemeldung DAV: Aufruf des DAV-Jugendbeirates



## Anglerboard-Team (7. Dezember 2006)

DEUTSCHER ANGLERVERBAND e.V.


PRESSEMITTEILUNG
Nr. 16/2006


Berlin, 7. Dezember 2006

*Aufruf des DAV-Jugendbeirates*

Liebe Jungangler,

die eingereichten Projekte anlässlich unseres ersten Wettbewerbes haben uns die ganze Länge und Breite der Arbeit in den Junganglergruppen gezeigt. Das hat uns bestärkt, den Wettbewerb fortzuführen.

Bitte teilt uns mit, was Ihr im letzten Jahr (2006) alles unternommen habt, was Ihr getan habt, um andere von der Faszination des Angelns zu überzeugen und somit als neue Mitglieder zu gewinnen und wie Ihr als Jungangler die Verantwortung gegenüber der Natur wahrgenommen habt.

Schreibt uns Eure Erlebnisse auf. Wenn Ihr wollt, könnt Ihr diese mit entsprechenden Bildern, Presseveröffentlichungen und ähnlichem untermalen.

Eure Zuarbeiten schickt bitte bis zum  28. April 2007  an die 

Bundesgeschäftsstelle des Deutschen Anglerverbandes
Weißenseer Weg 110
10369 Berlin

Petri Heil!

Peter Wetzel
Vorsitzender des DAV-Jugendbeirates


----------

